# Young lurcher



## JSR

I don't want my lurcher to work as such but I'm very aware of his instincts and natural abilites so do want to encourage him to run and enjoy his freedom, obviously keeping control of each situation!! So at 7 months old (I've only had him 1 month) his recall is pretty much done now, maybe a slight reluctance if he's got half a dead sheep in his mouth  but otherwise I can recall him from other dogs, play, running, and people. He also retrieves quickly and is all round very impressive with his good behaviour and quick learning. 

So question is what can I start doing next with him? I was approached at the weekend by someone who works his dogs and he suggested I start jumping Norris over small jumps to help build up his back leg muscles. I'm very aware that agility dogs are not started work until at least 18 months so would this be the right thing to do with Norris now? Also what other exercises can I do with him to improve his agility and ability, always mindful of his age and the fact for the first few months of his life he wasn't fed properly and didn't recieve exercise.


----------



## Nicky10

I wouldn't recommend jumping him until a year personally. Maybe swimming if you can to build up his muscles


----------



## Guest

If he retrievers then you could do basic gundog type work with him.
What is his nose like, can he use it to find things or is he only a sight hound?


----------



## JSR

rona said:


> If he retrievers then you could do basic gundog type work with him.
> What is his nose like, can he use it to find things or is he only a sight hound?


:lol: His nose is useless, he only gets the ball if it's still bouncing otherwise once it's stopped he's lost!!! Sidney doesn't have his speed but he usually gets the ball cos Norris can't find it first!!! So far the sighthound bit is only reacting to Sumo, he's seen rabbits but shown no interest in chasing! He does go after the odd bug or bird but he's very focused on his doggie pals and finds bouncing on their heads and pulling their legs from under them much more fun!!!


----------



## Freyja

Do they have any lurcher racing clubs in your area take him racing / lure coursing. If you can't find a lurcher club look for non peds.

If ypu let me know what area you are in I'll see what I can find out for you.


----------



## JSR

A friend and I were talking on Sat about lurcher racing we really fancy giving it a go. I'm North Wales so not sure there will be anything near me?


----------



## Nicky10

Lurcher racing looks like fun I've seen it at country shows. I bet he would enjoy it


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Play "find it" games with bits of cheese. Works better if theres two of you, one to hold him the other to hide the cheese, then the one who is hiding the cheese, shows him where the cheese is. This will help him associate you with showing him where the good stuff is. 

The find it game is very important if you are wanting your dog to catch anything. As one of the key points when you are out on the field is to get the dog working for you, you dont want him going into a field before you and scaring all the wildlife. - if you see what I mean

Try buying a Gundog retriever toy with rabbit fur on it. Or even a tennis ball covered in rabbit fur, this will help the dog associate when you tell him to "catch it". Like with my boy, if he sees a rabbit he stands with his leg up pointing to it and he want chase it until I tell him to.

Throw it around the garden and make whatever noise you want to make to send him off on it. Me and the OH usually make a hissing noise - this stops the wildlife thinking its a human rather than me shouting "go on boy" - that would scare anything around for miles 

I could go on for ages, but this will help you get started. :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

JSR said:


> A friend and I were talking on Sat about lurcher racing we really fancy giving it a go. I'm North Wales so not sure there will be anything near me?


LurcherLink hire out a stadium up Sheffield, dont know how far away that is for you. Every 2nd Sat of the Month.


----------



## JSR

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Play "find it" games with bits of cheese. Works better if theres two of you, one to hold him the other to hide the cheese, then the one who is hiding the cheese, shows him where the cheese is. This will help him associate you with showing him where the good stuff is.
> 
> The find it game is very important if you are wanting your dog to catch anything. As one of the key points when you are out on the field is to get the dog working for you, you dont want him going into a field before you and scaring all the wildlife. - if you see what I mean
> 
> Try buying a Gundog retriever toy with rabbit fur on it. Or even a tennis ball covered in rabbit fur, this will help the dog associate when you tell him to "catch it". Like with my boy, if he sees a rabbit he stands with his leg up pointing to it and he want chase it until I tell him to.
> 
> Throw it around the garden and make whatever noise you want to make to send him off on it. Me and the OH usually make a hissing noise - this stops the wildlife thinking its a human rather than me shouting "go on boy" - that would scare anything around for miles
> 
> I could go on for ages, but this will help you get started. :thumbup:


Thanks, being doing a hissing noise cos blokey at the weekend told me to use that, worked this morning on 2 of the other dogs who went after a gull but Norris just stood and looked at me like I'd gone out!!! 

I've been discouraging him from chasing the JRT is that right or wrong? Sumo (the JRT) gets p'ed off with Norris pulling his legs out and bouncing his head when he's trying to find rabbits but should I leave Norris to annoy him in the hope he'll eventually associate Sumo as the bringer of running rabbits? As in Sumo flushes them from the gorse and Norris follows. (Not sure I'm making sense there!!!)


----------



## Freyja

JSR said:


> A friend and I were talking on Sat about lurcher racing we really fancy giving it a go. I'm North Wales so not sure there will be anything near me?


I've asked on a whippet forum I go on. There are a lot of people on there who do lurcher racing they willk now if there is any were in your area.


----------



## JSR

Freyja said:


> I've asked on a whippet forum I go on. There are a lot of people on there who do lurcher racing they willk now if there is any were in your area.


:thumbup: Thanks I'd love to have a go.


----------



## Freyja

There is racing for all breeds at Elsmere Port on june 6th registration is at 12pm Just go along. I'm assuming there is a greyhound track there but am trying to find out the exact location.

It is at the greyhound track and any breed is welcome to go and have a go at racing.


----------



## sandymere

The hunting life forum may have some members who will know lurcher racing clubs in your area.


----------



## Freyja

Have already asked on a site were a lot of the racing people go.


----------



## Jessica-edwards

lurcher world are nice shows to go to look on there website its Lurcherworld.info - Home i go to all of them they are very friendly  x


----------

